
The Sun Open Source Model - qhoxie
http://blogs.sun.com/webmink/entry/the_sun_model
======
davidw
> deliver, for a fee, the means to create value between deploy and scale, for
> those who need it.

Ok, I do like reading business books, but that one went over my head. Can
anyone give an example of what they think it means?

I'm quite interested to see what Sun does with open source.

~~~
pchristensen
Sounds like "deploy for free, pay for scale"

~~~
davidw
Sounds vaguely plausible. For something like Mysql, I can see it. For stuff
like Java or Openoffice... I'm not so sure; although I'm sure there's lots of
consulting work to be had regarding Java.

